# Need to Purchase Copies of WCF



## Andres (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello friends, I am hoping someone here on the board can point me to a resource where I could purchase multiple copies of the WCF and Catechisms at a discounted price. I would like to secure approximately 5-10 copies of the Westminster Standards so that we may have them in our Sunday School classroom at church. Many times my pastor and I reference the Westminster Standards during our classes, and it would be helpful if we had some copies on hand so that the class could look up the references and read along. 

I have my own copy of this top one, but I was hoping I could find something cheaper than $12 per copy. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 2, 2012)

WCF Modern English Study


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 2, 2012)

Couldn't you print them from the PB for just pennies each? Folders to put them in would not cost much.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 2, 2012)

There is a paperback version that is sold for a reasonable price.
Includes the WCF, WLC, WSC
Look for ISBN 0934688567 
My children carry this one. 
It is ~ 7.8" x 5.1" x thin

Published by Great Commission 
Searched on: THE WESTMINSTER STANDARDS   : Great Commission

*Price $2.95*


----------



## Andres (Feb 2, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> There is a paperback version that is sold for a reasonable price.
> Includes the WCF, WLC, WSC
> Look for ISBN 0934688567
> My children carry this one.
> ...



I think this is the winner! Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an old copy of this; be sure it has what you want; it not only does not have Scripture references in full; it has no proofs at all.
Maybe you could get a quantity break on the OPC edition?


Andres said:


> Pilgrim Standard said:
> 
> 
> > There is a paperback version that is sold for a reasonable price.
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 2, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I have an old copy of this; be sure it has what you want; it not only does not have Scripture references in full; it has no proofs at all.
> Maybe you could get a quantity break on the OPC edition?



Chris,
Do you know if the three separate FPP Paperback printings of the WCF, WLC & WSC have scripture proofs?
https://www.fpbookroom.org/acatalog/F_P_Bookroom_Free_Presbyterian_Publications_14.html

Or if the combined paperback version from the same publisher has the proofs?
Long Link


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 2, 2012)

The one for £8.00 I think is the paper version of the hardback edition; but am not positive. I have not seen the paperback of the confession. The larger catechism stand alone paperback does have proofs but reference only.


Pilgrim Standard said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old copy of this; be sure it has what you want; it not only does not have Scripture references in full; it has no proofs at all.
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Somerset (Feb 2, 2012)

The Free Presbyterian bookroom often has second hand copies. I suggest contacting Norman (manager) to see what he can do. He is a really helpful, nice chap.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 2, 2012)

It sounds like the Free Presbyterian Book Room is kind of misleading. I got all excited thinking i was going to get a bunch of free books.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2012)

You can get the little Banner of Truth copies of the WSC (with the orange cover) very inexpensively. If I recall correctly they do include the proof texts. I can't think of a similarly inexpensive version of the WCF that includes the proof texts. The ones that come to mind do not have them. The WCF is in the back of the Trinity Hymnal but I'm thinking it doesn't have the proof texts either. 

For use in Sunday School classes and church use in general, as with hymnals and pew Bibles, durability is a factor, especially if kids will be using them. The hardback OPC version is a lot more expensive, but it is also likely to last much longer than paperback copies. If I recall correctly, it has a sewn binding too.

An alternative might be using an overhead projector or a Powerpoint projector, if you have access to either.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 2, 2012)

The loose leaf binder pages for the Westminster Standards, including Scripture proofs at the bottom, and an excellent concise summary of the Reformation:
CEP Bookstore - WESTMINSTER COF & CATECHISMS W/SCRIPTURE LOOSE L

They are in the exact standard for both PCA and OPC. They have quantity discounts. 
The Blue Notebook CEP Bookstore - BOOK OF CHURCH ORDER BINDER however, says PCA Book of Church Order on it.

I really like this notebook format- it will keep ready for reference for a lifetime on your bookshelf. It is a handy size, draws attention to the Scriptures supporting each statement and/or proposition of the Standards. *You can make notes in it.*

Every biblical reformed Presbyterian ought have this in a ready use, long lasting format like this- and all those interested in learning about it.

Spend the $16 or so to get the notebook and looseleaf (it would later fit the PCA book of chruch order or perhaps the OPC will have this in loose leaf format). That way you are giving your students a tool for a lifetime, more than notes from one class. 

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

The official cloth bound version is convenient and compact CEP Bookstore - WESTMINSTER COF & CATECHISMS W/ PROOFS-CLOTH PCA and is also good.

However, I find the type too small and no room to make notes in (like the notebook version), and it does not have the short Reformation history.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking for a copy of the WCF in GIANT or large print, for my mom. I didn't find any in a Google search. Any ideas other than print it myself?


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> I am looking for a copy of the WCF in GIANT or large print, for my mom. I didn't find any in a Google search. Any ideas other than print it myself?



You'd need to do the math to compare the cost of ink and paper to print it large type, but the alternative might be to buy the cheapest Kindle at about $79 plus tax, and download it from Amazon for about $2, and then show her how to change the font sizes in Kindle. 

I've gotten where I use my Kindle for my 'go to church' Bible, because I can shift the font to an easily readable size. Haven't bought the WCF yet, but probably will if I can find the version I need.


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 3, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> WCF Modern English Study



I just picked this up at Monergism for 2.95....


----------

